
How to analyze Craigslist's entire history? Jeremy Zawodny is taking suggestions - joshwa
http://blog.zawodny.com/2011/01/16/suggestions-for-analysis-of-all-craigslist-postings/?
======
citricsquid
Map the "economic downturn" against the sort of things being advertised.
Things like increase in car sales when the largest amount of people were
employed, things that map what most people sell first when they have financial
trouble. I guess that's pretty impossible to see, but I think it'd be cool to
see the type of things posted when the economy is doing okay vs. everyone
paniced and losing their jobs.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
That's an interesting suggestion, but I'd like to see it the other way: Are
there categories of CL posts that are a leading indicator of economic
prosperity or downturn.

Something I only recently discovered is that there are actual business sales
(ala "Salon with 6 Full Recline chairs and all equipment For Sale" business
sales). You would think a category like that would definitely move in some
direction with respect to the greater economy.

------
rhizome
I'd like to see some OKCupid-like analysis of the ads that were flagged off.
It could provide some well-needed scam-avoidance and filtering intelligence.

